# "Grape Juice in a Jar" question



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

I just got a big box of grapes from my dad and want to make the "Juice in a Jar" I've seen here on HT. But after searching, there are several different "recipes." I've seen 1 cup grapes, 2 cups grapes, and anywhere from 1/4 cup to 1 cup of sugar. :shrug:

I want to put the grapes in the jar, add sugar, then boiling water, and BWB. 

Have any of you experimented, and which proportions do you like the best?


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

dont add a cup of sugar, its WAY too much. if you go with a quarter cup, you can always add more later on if it needs it. 
I always did a cup of grapes, 1/4 cup sugar and boiling water per quart. It was BWB, but I cant remember the time..I need to look it up for myself.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I do it like beaglebiz. I simply don't like so much sugar so the 1/4 cup works well. This is with purple grapes. Did the same with my white grapes and they were way too sour. Emptyed those and it's turning into wine, mixed with golden rasberrys.


----------



## JulieBaby (Jul 27, 2010)

I do it the way beaglebiz does, also.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

15 min in a boiling water bath. I don't use anywhere near the amount of sugar it calls for.

Pretty sure the recipe is called Easy Fruit Juice In A Jar.


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

I used

1 cup grapes
1 cup sugar
fill with boiling water

waaay too sweet for me
my dh loved it.

and like ng said 15 minutes in a boiling water bath.

If the sugar seems to have turned to a rock on the bottom - don't freak out, in a week or two, it will have disolved and be great.

Very easy, almost foolproof.


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

Gosh - I think I'll go down to the cul de sac and pick more wild grapes. This sounds so much easier than the procedure I just went thru to make grape juice.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

I canned 21 quarts using 3 variations (all with 1/4 cup sugar)
- 1 cup whole grapes/quart
- squeezed the grapes a little then measured 1 cup; then DH got involved...
- he pretty much mangled the grapes, then measured 1 cup :duel:

I love experiments 
Can't wait for 3 months to taste!


----------



## bluebird2o2 (Feb 14, 2007)

I have been making this recipe for years.1 cup grapes 1/4 cup sugar,add boiling water too jar.boiling water bath.dont remember the time.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

Years ago I made grape juice this simple way. 
Recently I got 100 # of grapes and had to find quick ways to conquer 
the grapes in 4 days to retain the quality. I did freeze some, made one batch of grape jelly and lots of grape juice. 
I made grape juice by putting one cup of grapes in the quart. Added boiling water. No sugar. If I feel it needs it when I go to use it, then I will add a little at a time. 
I always thought a minimum of one month would do it. I never would make it to 3 months if that is the correct time. 
I was running out of jars at the time, so some quarts I did put 2 cups in. I figure it will be a bit more concentrated and I can always add a little water to it after opening it , if need be. It's for my own use. Not sure if the hubby likes it or not. I guess I won't brag on it, if it is really good


----------



## emma's sheep (Mar 11, 2010)

I have been doing my grape juice with my mehu-liisa .I have just steamed the grapes and put the juice right into hot jars and sealed. I have added no sugar. It seems to be fine and if I want I can add the sugar later but I am trying to stay away from adding it. This is how the book for the juicer said to do it. I did tomato juice yesterday and it turned out great. I still have lots more grapes to do so perhaps I will try one of the above ideas. I also made grape jam today using a squeezo . I am really enjoying using both the juicer and the squeezo, they are so handy and easy to use. Emma


----------



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

The 2009 Ball book doesn't have this recipe any more. I tried their toll-free, but have yet to get through. Makes me a little nervous that they may have decided the recipe isn't safe. Sue


----------



## Granny Sue (Jan 12, 2009)

I wonder about using sprayed grapes in this recipe. I've made mine this way for years, too. But I used my own grapes. Maybe that's why Ball pulled the recipe? Just a thought.


----------



## emma's sheep (Mar 11, 2010)

Which recipe did they pull from the book? Emma


----------

